# Validity of PGDBA from SCDL Pune



## pin2expat (Oct 28, 2016)

I have got offer for the position of Operations Manager in a firm of Abu Dhabi. 

I have completed my three years diploma (regular classes)from Govt. Polytechnic Kanpur,UP INDIA then completed Post Graduate Diploma in Management with specialization in Operations Management from Symbiosis Centre of Distance Learning, Pune INDIA.

Now, I have confusion that I will attest which diploma.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Usually when you attest your documents, it is recommended you attest all the certificates you have earned but check the HR department if they need it or not, if yes then have a word with them that you these certificates and which one(s) you need to attest for further correspondence.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

theviewabudhabi said:


> Usually when you attest your documents, it is recommended you attest all the certificates you have earned but check the HR department if they need it or not, if yes then have a word with them that you these certificates and which one(s) you need to attest for further correspondence.


This is incorrect information.
It would be expensive to attest all your certificates - you only actually need to get your highest degree attested.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> This is incorrect information.
> It would be expensive to attest all your certificates - you only actually need to get your highest degree attested.
> Cheers
> Steve


How it become an incorrect information, i said it is recommended that means from my opinion, i would definitely attest all the documents if i m getting a chance to get it done plus in Asian countries, it's not that expensive comparing to UAE providing the person is still in his home country, i agree it is expensive but only if you do from UAE, i guess 1 document per 1000 DHS.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

theviewabudhabi said:


> How it become an incorrect information, i said it is recommended that means from my opinion, i would definitely attest all the documents if i m getting a chance to get it done plus in Asian countries, it's not that expensive comparing to UAE providing the person is still in his home country, i agree it is expensive but only if you do from UAE, i guess 1 document per 1000 DHS.


Yes - but it is not necessary - only the highest degree needs attesting.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I guess the real question to ask your new employer is whether they will recognise your online postgraduate diploma or not - I'd suggest attest your first degree that you attended fulltime, and get the online diploma attested later only if it'll earn you an increment in salary or if that level of qualification is required for your position.


----------

